# Simple Carpentry...



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I love doing simple Carpentry sometimes... It's nice to sometimes do something simple that looks great! Fitted this kitchen and the home owner wanted some shelves so yeah, it was a great little job.

Anyone else wanna share their smaller, more enjoyable jobs?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

My wife wanted some shelves above our bay window. Here's what I made for her.


----------

